

eBay's Chaos Theory - keaneu
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/120/ebays-chaos-theory.html?partner=rss

======
ivankirigin
I just finished "The Long Tail". A good point Anderson brings up is that more
often than not, eBay has no idea what its users are selling. People don't use
standard SKUs, etc.

This means they can't build a real recommendation engine, which is needed to
deliver the mass of long tail content to users adroitly.

